# Android App On Windows 10 Mobile



## Prime.2244 (Oct 28, 2017)

So. Friends you all know that 
Microsoft Finally Abandon the windows 10 mobile for mobile section
they are updating Android app And Iphone App on Microsoft instead on windows Mobile OS
So.
Is there any way to run back the APK file on Windows 10 mobile or iphone app (they dont require that much of Ram)
BY
CFW
or 
modding firmaware
or
interop  tool
or
hacking
or
any kind on means

to survive ..............


----------



## dxdy (Oct 28, 2017)

people when you realize that is not possible... buy android phone if you want android apps.... 

when this possible in short period of time, android apps installed on W10M worked worse than windows apps... simple not worth...


----------



## Insignificant (Oct 28, 2017)

Prime.2244 said:


> So. Friends you all know that
> Microsoft Finally Abandon the windows 10 mobile for mobile section
> they are updating Android app And Iphone App on Microsoft instead on windows Mobile OS
> So.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes there are a couple of easy ways to get Android Apps on Windows Phone 8 / 8.1 devices running. Note: This is NOT possible on Windows 10 Mobile devices.

1. For the Lumia 640, 640 XL and Lumia 930 there is a 10240 ROM. You can very easily flash that ROM to your device. With that version you are able to install and use Android Apps on your Windows Phone.
2. If you have Windows Phone 8.1 installed on your device you can directly update to either 10166 or 10536. With either build you're able to install and use Android Apps. Note:  this is available for the HTC M8, Lumia 930, 1520, 1020, 635.


----------



## Prime.2244 (Oct 28, 2017)

dxdy said:


> people when you realize that is not possible... buy android phone if you want android apps....
> 
> when this possible in short period of time, android apps installed on W10M worked worse than windows apps... simple not worth...

Click to collapse



May be your right 
But we cant abandon our handsets and switch to android .....
(currently there are lots of features which ,I like rathter than android )
We are  Just searching new ideas to enhance or make better to our OS 
that all.......


----------



## mmm273 (Oct 28, 2017)

MS should give Astória again

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




Insignificant said:


> Yes there are a couple of easy ways to get Android Apps on Windows Phone 8 / 8.1 devices running. Note: This is NOT possible on Windows 10 Mobile devices.
> 
> 1. For the Lumia 640, 640 XL and Lumia 930 there is a 10240 ROM. You can very easily flash that ROM to your device. With that version you are able to install and use Android Apps on your Windows Phone.
> 2. If you have Windows Phone 8.1 installed on your device you can directly update to either 10166 or 10536. With either build you're able to install and use Android Apps. Note:  this is available for the HTC M8, Lumia 930, 1520, 1020, 635.

Click to collapse



Yeah but how to stay at that build? It will update auto to newer


----------



## ram1MB (Oct 31, 2017)

I am always looking forward this. Hope Asroria will be back to Windows Mobile since MS has abandoned its own OS. My 1020 is now only my photography backup.


----------



## saq333 (Nov 1, 2017)

Insignificant said:


> Yes there are a couple of easy ways to get Android Apps on Windows Phone 8 / 8.1 devices running. Note: This is NOT possible on Windows 10 Mobile devices.
> 
> 1. For the Lumia 640, 640 XL and Lumia 930 there is a 10240 ROM. You can very easily flash that ROM to your device. With that version you are able to install and use Android Apps on your Windows Phone.
> 2. If you have Windows Phone 8.1 installed on your device you can directly update to either 10166 or 10536. With either build you're able to install and use Android Apps. Note:  this is available for the HTC M8, Lumia 930, 1520, 1020, 635.

Click to collapse



what do you use to update to that specific build?  I have done a factory reset on 8.1.  will WDRT allow me to install to a specific build?  Where can I get these specific builds?  Lastly, can I prevent it from further updates?
thanks!


----------



## Philmstar (Mar 15, 2018)

*Why? *

I think this article covers all the bases.

http://mobilesiri.com/how-to-sideload-run-android-apps-on-windows-phone-10/


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 15, 2018)

Its fake, it only work to the 240 image.


----------



## its_me_Sandy (Aug 23, 2018)

Insignificant said:


> Yes there are a couple of easy ways to get Android Apps on Windows Phone 8 / 8.1 devices running. Note: This is NOT possible on Windows 10 Mobile devices.
> 
> 1. For the Lumia 640, 640 XL and Lumia 930 there is a 10240 ROM. You can very easily flash that ROM to your device. With that version you are able to install and use Android Apps on your Windows Phone.
> 2. If you have Windows Phone 8.1 installed on your device you can directly update to either 10166 or 10536. With either build you're able to install and use Android Apps. Note:  this is available for the HTC M8, Lumia 930, 1520, 1020, 635.

Click to collapse




hi..can you stress upon the procedure for second point?
I have L1520 and i intend to install 10536 on it for android based apps.


----------



## Insignificant (Aug 28, 2018)

its_me_Sandy said:


> hi..can you stress upon the procedure for second point?
> I have L1520 and i intend to install 10536 on it for android based apps.

Click to collapse



Heya,

it's not as easy as it used to be. The problem is, Microsoft deactivated the Insider App. Without enrolling in the insider programm first, you can't upgrade to preview builds, because those are flight / development signed.


----------

